# 300lb pig



## TIM524 (Aug 1, 2012)

Build a hot fire !!!!!






Prepare the pig.





Put pig in the ground.





Let it cook/smoke for 16 hours, then dig it up.





Serve hot and enjoy !





No knives required.....pick the bone out by hand !!!





Put on your best Elvis shirt and celebrate your Anniversary !!!!


----------



## FrankZ (Aug 1, 2012)

I have not been to a pig pickin in a long long time.  

Looks like a good time, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 1, 2012)

Pig pickins are a blast!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 1, 2012)

Oh!!!  I'd love that!


----------



## FrankZ (Aug 1, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Oh!!!  I'd love that!



You have to be able to see above the table...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 1, 2012)

FrankZ said:


> You have to be able to see above the table...



I have a step stool


----------



## kadesma (Aug 1, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I have a step stool


Now we tell Frankie to stop pickin on our Little Princess or else
ma


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 1, 2012)

kadesma said:


> Now we tell Frankie to stop pickin on our Little Princess or else
> ma



He'll get tired of being kicked in the ankle at some point...


----------



## kadesma (Aug 1, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> He'll get tired of being kicked in the ankle at some point...


You get one I'll get the other let's see him dance now 
ma


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 1, 2012)

Attack of the pig eatin Lilliputians...


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 1, 2012)

Amazing, Tim! 

And Happy Anniversary!


----------



## Savannahsmoker (Aug 1, 2012)

Sorry I missed it but I guess the invite got lost in the mail.

I sure could eat a bunch of that succulent pig.

Great job and thanks for the post.

Happy Anniversary to you both.


----------



## Cheryl J (Aug 1, 2012)

Looks like lots of good eatin' fun.  And a very happy anniversary to you both.


----------



## CraigC (Aug 2, 2012)

Would love to try that! Down here though, if you dig a pit that deep, your pig will be swimming. So the Caja China is the "pit" of choice.


----------



## Hoot (Aug 2, 2012)

Amazing photos!
Happy Anniversary!!
From those photos I'd say that everyone had a great time and had some mighty good eatin!
We generally have a few pig pickin's in the fall..which ain't that far off now.
Can't wait!!


----------

